# Two punks target football referee



## essayons75 (May 15, 2006)

These two punks need some county jail time. 

http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...e-ISD-investigating-incident-with-6487775.php


----------



## cubera (Mar 9, 2005)

What is this world coming to?


----------



## davis300 (Jun 27, 2006)

Come on...days good boys, never do nuttin' rong.

Need to be kicked off the team!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

The first kid probably could have gotten away with it by claiming he just didn't see him but the second one hitting him on the ground was the giveaway to their dastardly deed. 

Dumbarses. Boot em off the team.

Hope the ref is ok.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

Kicked off the team should just be a first step so they're not distracted during their assault trial.


----------



## DA REEL DADDY (Jun 7, 2005)

Charges need to be filed snd suspended from school.


----------



## Barbossa's 1st Mate (Dec 26, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> Kicked off the team should just be a first step so they're not distracted during their assault trial.


^^^this.

Just saw all the replays on the news. These two should never be able to step on a football field or be a member of any other organized sports team again and they should be charged with assault.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

We played Jon jay in high school. They had some dirty players back then. Does not surprise me. That they would do that


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

daniel7930 said:


> We played Jon jay in high school. They had some dirty players back then. Does not surprise me. That they would do that


That's not dirty play; that's completely outside of the realm of the game. If they're dirty players, they just get ejected a few times then get a scholarship to A&M; these two are headed straight to prison, whether it's from this incident or the next.


----------



## Dukman (Sep 21, 2007)

dwilliams35 said:


> That's not dirty play; that's completely outside of the realm of the game. If they're dirty players, they just get ejected a few times then get a scholarship to A&M; these two are headed straight to prison, whether it's from this incident or the next.


+++ ^

Should have had uniform police handcuff them right then and there on the field and carted them off in front of everybody.


----------



## ATX 4x4 (Jun 25, 2011)

Dukman said:


> +++ ^
> 
> Should have had uniform police handcuff them right then and there on the field and carted them off in front of everybody.


While I agree with you, the same 5 or 6 lib 2coolers would then be ranting on TTMB about how they're just kids and take the chance to bash police as they do at least once a week.

Jerry Jones just wishes they were a little bit older so he could rehabilitate them.


----------



## JMAKO (Jun 20, 2013)

Dukman said:


> +++ ^
> 
> Should have had uniform police handcuff them right then and there on the field and carted them off in front of everybody.


Exactly then let that vidio go viral to spread the word.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Inexcusable....You know that had to be premeditated.. those two thugs got together before the play and decided to pull that. The entire football program for that school should be shut down for the season. I'm sure some of the big linemen..who see their college and pro dreams shattered...would take care of the perps...


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Yup. Just a few more entitlement enriched minds.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

http://deadspin.com/high-school-football-players-target-light-up-poor-offi-172899916

This shows a better view. Yea something needs to be done


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

Pinche Yohn Yay. Some things never change.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

:headknock

Players and students from John Jay have tweeted that the hit came after racial slurs were used by the targeted official. John Jay starting quarterback Moses Reynolds is not among those who made allegations of racist comments, but did seem to come to the defense of his team's action.

A father of one of the John Jay players believed to have been involved in the incident told SB Nation that the viral video is being *misconceived*, but chose to withhold a statement:I have advised my son to let the school put out the response to that *misconceived *video. Once that happens I will be more than happy to share with you and to share my feelings about an unfortunate incident.​It's unclear if any suspensions or punishments have been made yet.

http://www.sbnation.com/2015/9/6/9269053/texas-hs-john-jay-marble-falls-official-referee


----------



## cman (Apr 17, 2009)

> Kicked off the team should just be a first step so they're not distracted during their assault trial.


 Haha and yup.



> The entire football program for that school should be shut down for the season.


 agreed


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

djwag94 said:


> :headknock
> 
> Players and students from John Jay have tweeted that the hit came after racial slurs were used by the targeted official. John Jay starting quarterback Moses Reynolds is not among those who made allegations of racist comments, but did seem to come to the defense of his team's action.
> 
> ...


Doesn't matter what was said. They have no right to assault the ref. File a complaint against the ref with the UIL. The system sux, but it is what we have. Cuff them both and put them in jail for assault.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

JamesAggie said:


> Doesn't matter what was said. They have no right to assault the ref. File a complaint against the ref with the UIL. The system sux, but it is what we have. Cuff them both and put them in jail for assault.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


He may have never said anything. Very well could be their excuse. I'm sure he would say he never said a thing....


----------



## Gemini8 (Jun 29, 2013)

Those two are not punks; they are straight up thugs. They are deserving of nothing less than assault charges & not some b.s. juvenile charges that will be expunged when they turn 18. I agree that the school's football program should be suspended for their behavior. An example needs to be made of these two & maybe other players will keep their attitudes in check.


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

djwag94 said:


> :headknock
> 
> Players and students from John Jay have tweeted that the hit came after racial slurs were used by the targeted official. John Jay starting quarterback Moses Reynolds is not among those who made allegations of racist comments, but did seem to come to the defense of his team's action.
> 
> ...


It really was just an optical illusion. The safety was standing there with his hands up when the Ref ran backwards striking player. When the other player rushed over to render aid to the ref he jumped off the ground striking second player in the helmet.
Glad I could clear that up. 
The Ref should be prosecuted and persecuted to the full extent of the law. :headknock:headknock:headknock


----------



## skinnywaterfishin (Jul 1, 2015)

djwag94 said:


> :headknock
> 
> Players and students from John Jay have tweeted that the hit came after racial slurs were used by the targeted official. John Jay starting quarterback Moses Reynolds is not among those who made allegations of racist comments, but did seem to come to the defense of his team's action.
> 
> ...


and now the punks are going to pull the racial card.

riiiiiiiight.

Book em Dano.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> Doesn't matter what was said. They have no right to assault the ref. File a complaint against the ref with the UIL. The system sux, but it is what we have. Cuff them both and put them in jail for assault.


I agree JA, That's why the headknocker:headknock at the beginning of my post.


----------



## bubbas kenner (Sep 4, 2010)

They need kicked off the team filed charges on and and if the parents love them blister there behind with a board of education like the old days.


----------



## Mad Mike (Dec 28, 2005)

Feral thugs should be charged with assault.


----------



## CentexPW (Jun 22, 2004)

I think this is him. #12 Hes not on the roster, but here is his pic. If this is racial, he sure doesnt look black. 
http://www.maxpreps.com/high-school...&photoid=2adcd39e-9960-45f4-a992-76ab4fc00f3b


----------



## Archer (Jul 10, 2006)

Whether or not the ref said anything is completely irrelevant. If he did make some off color comments then file a protest through the appropriate channels but I think thatâ€™s highly unlikely. According to the stories it sounds like there were some problems earlier in the game resulting in a player being ejected and somebody obviously wanted some payback.

This is just another example of the complete disregard and disrespect for authority/authority figures that is being pushed by the lib media in this country. Targeting authority figures whether they be police, referees, or anyone else for that matter is the â€œin" thing to do now. 

Without a doubt they should be kicked off the team and I think it would do even more good to hit the entire team with some form of punishment as an example to anyone else who may entertain thoughts of copycatting. That type of behavior does not occur spontaneously nor in a vacuum. There has to be something fundamentally wrong with a HS program that would tolerate anything close to the kind of attitude like that displayed on that field. Trash talking and/or disagreeing with referees/calls is one thing, that kind of BS is just flat out thuggery and assault with intent. I really hope they drop the hammer on the whole bunch.

Back in the day even opening your mouth to argue with an official would have earned a few games on the bench at the least, I shudder to think what would have happened to the fool who laid a hand on one!!


----------



## Harbormaster (May 26, 2000)

The punks are lucky they didn't seriously hurt the ref!

Remember this one from a few years back!


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

CentexPW said:


> I think this is him. #12 Hes not on the roster, but here is his pic. If this is racial, he sure doesnt look black.
> http://www.maxpreps.com/high-school...&photoid=2adcd39e-9960-45f4-a992-76ab4fc00f3b


If he's not on the published roster, that may not be him; they will just keep a few loose numbers unassigned for guys they bring up from JV, etc; they may very well have multiple #12's on the sideline at any given time...


----------



## Gumby (Aug 11, 2005)

I think this covers the situation. From the Texas Penal Code. My Google ain't broke. 

PENAL CODE

TITLE 5. OFFENSES AGAINST THE PERSON

CHAPTER 22. ASSAULTIVE OFFENSES

Sec. 22.01. ASSAULT. (a) A person commits an offense if the person:
(1) intentionally, knowingly, or recklessly causes bodily injury to another, including the person's spouse; 
(2) intentionally or knowingly threatens another with imminent bodily injury, including the person's spouse; or
(3) intentionally or knowingly causes physical contact with another when the person knows or should reasonably believe that the other will regard the contact as offensive or provocative.


----------



## jesco (Jun 23, 2013)

skinnywaterfishin said:


> and now the punks are going to pull the racial card.
> 
> riiiiiiiight.
> 
> Book em Dano.


 Learning to play the race card already. Well, that is something the students ARE learning that will pay off later in life. Way to go, public school system!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

Just saw on Sports Center that the players have been suspended indefinitely and the ref is strongly considering pressing charges. Hope they put these guys away for a while. I'm unfamiliar with John Jay. Is this in a rough part of town?


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Deany45 said:


> Just saw on Sports Center that the players have been suspended indefinitely and the ref is strongly considering pressing charges. Hope they put these guys away for a while. I'm unfamiliar with John Jay. *Is this in a rough part of town?*


Yes...Barrio type...and getting worse according to folks who live there..

_"Reports are that the ref and both players are all Hispanic, so I don't buy the "racial slur" defense, not that it would be a legal defense anyway. The players are Victor Rojas and Michael Moreno, and their names need to be published so that they're too toxic for college or pro teams with low moral standards to pick them up."

_


----------



## KEN KERLEY (Nov 13, 2006)

I agree with Ducman and others, the punks should have been handcuffed right then and there and hauled off. Need charges filed and part of their probation (which they would get without any problem) should be a lifetime ban from any organized sports.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

U know there are ways to hit the reef in football without making it obvious. Like a receiver r te running a crossing rout into the reef.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

And no I have never done. But u see it all the time watching football


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Makes u wonder how many of those r on purpose


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

daniel7930 said:


> U know there are ways to hit the reef in football without making it obvious. Like a receiver r te running a crossing rout into the reef.





daniel7930 said:


> And no I have never done. But u see it all the time watching football


Been watching and playing football for almost a century now...and can't say I have EVER seen such.... Just me, I guess....:headknock


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

Here's on


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

.

And another.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

I am not saying what they did was right. I do know what my high school coach would have done . He would not wait for an investigation to start r end. You would be off the team. For that


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

D7930- IMO the first example you gave it looks like the ref was going for the interception- he had plenty of time to get out of the way if he was paying attention. 2nd example I think the running back went straight thinking the ref would move- if he had cut either direction the ref may have moved in his way anyhow. Neither look flagrant to me-


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## SURF Buster (Feb 17, 2008)

Just preparing for a career in the NFL???????????


----------



## slabmaster (Jul 28, 2012)

"The question of what instigated that is what we're trying to figure out" Laing said.

Why?


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

kbp said:


> D7930- IMO the first example you gave it looks like the ref was going for the interception- he had plenty of time to get out of the way if he was paying attention. 2nd example I think the running back went straight thinking the ref would move- if he had cut either direction the ref may have moved in his way anyhow. Neither look flagrant to me-
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


 I'm just saying. The ref is part of the field. He can and will get hit. Especially the ref that stands behind the linebacker.

Saying that. My school did play jay in football. And they did some shady. Things. To the point. That our school stopped playing them


----------



## bluewater-dozer (Jun 23, 2009)

Guys this was going on all night.
I was at the game and the first of their players to be ejected was their running back for taking a swing at a Marble Falls player he then was cussing the referee and shooting the bird at the referee and M.F. While leaving the field and I never saw a J.J. Coach approach him about it.
Then the J.J. Quarterback was ejected for taking a swing at a M.F. Player all of this along with a couple of other unnecessary roughness penalties again when these would occur the coach for J.J. Would argue with the referee he finally had a flag thrown on him.
Then after the thugs targeted the ref,and on what was to be the last play of the game our Q.B. took a knee in shotgun formation and one of there linemen came through the line after the whistle and hit him.
What I took away from this whole ordeal is that the coach is ultimately responsible along with the parents for allowing this kind of thing to go on for such a long period of time.
I can say if I was on that school board I would have called an emergency meeting and that entire staff would be fired and the program suspended until someone with a higher standard of ethics could get it turned around.
I would also like to commend the players and Coach Green at Marble Falls on the way they walked away from these altercations all night long.


----------



## kbp (Aug 6, 2013)

Yes the ref is part of the field but these two kids and the ref were no where near the ball. Their intent is pretty clear.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

You can bet someone from the school district will be called to Austin to splain to the UIL. The two punks need to be suspended and charges filed, the head coach sanctioned and the program suspended for the remainder of the season.

The referee's can refuse to call the game's and that would pretty much settle the issue of playing games for the remainder of the season.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

DannyMac said:


> You can bet someone from the school district will be called to Austin to splain to the UIL. The two punks need to be suspended and charges filed, the head coach sanctioned and the program suspended for the remainder of the season.
> 
> The referee's can refuse to call the game's and that would pretty much settle the issue of playing games for the remainder of the season.


According to the local news, the players have been suspended from the team and from school.


----------



## donf (Aug 8, 2005)

Victor Rohas, Micheal Moreno, you are going to jail. It will just be a preamble to what the rest of your life will be like.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

daniel7930 said:


> I'm just saying. The ref is part of the field. He can and will get hit. Especially the ref that stands behind the linebacker.
> 
> Saying that. My school did play jay in football. And they did some shady. Things. To the point. That our school stopped playing them


 You're talking about completely different issues here. Even if that's intentional, it's at least shrouded in "part of the game": it may in fact be dirty play, but it's still basically part of the game, is addressed in the rules, etc.: this has NOTHING to do with that: they were not in the process of any action related to their play on the field, they simply assaulted the official. The fact that it coincided with a play that their teammates were running is ancillary at best.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> You're talking about completely different issues here. Even if that's intentional, it's at least shrouded in "part of the game": it may in fact be dirty play, but it's still basically part of the game, is addressed in the rules, etc.: this has NOTHING to do with that: they were not in the process of any action related to their play on the field, they simply assaulted the official. The fact that it coincided with a play that their teammates were running is ancillary at best.


My point I was trying to make was. If they where smart they could have made it look like a accident. I'm am not in no way saying what they did was right. I hope they miss the season. R never play football again.


----------



## dwilliams35 (Oct 8, 2006)

daniel7930 said:


> My point I was trying to make was. If they where smart they could have made it look like a accident. I'm am not in no way saying what they did was right. I hope they miss the season. R never play football again.


A) they're obviously not that smart.
B) hard to sell spearing the ref as an accident.. Ain't nobody going to buy that one.


----------



## daniel7930 (Jun 16, 2011)

dwilliams35 said:


> A) they're obviously not that smart.
> B) hard to sell spearing the ref as an accident.. Ain't nobody going to buy that one.


That why I was saying if they where smart. On this play there is no hiding it. I know if it was my high school coach. They would already be off the team. He did not care much about win and losses. As he did at making u a good person


----------



## rodsnscrews (May 4, 2006)

This is Lt. Higgins with the St Landry Parish sheriff's office on the night of Sept 5 2 cowards named Victor Rohas and Micheal Moreno committed a crime against the backjudge of the John Jay vs Marble Falls football game....well I can promise you the rest of Lt. Higgins rant would go viral on this one!!!!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

bluewater-dozer said:


> Guys this was going on all night.
> 
> I was at the game and the first of their players to be ejected was their running back for taking a swing at a Marble Falls player he then was cussing the referee and shooting the bird at the referee and M.F. While leaving the field and I never saw a J.J. Coach approach him about it.
> 
> ...


I didn't know the whole story but after your post, I couldn't agree more. Sounds like a complete lack of discipline and the coaches are at as much fault as these punks. Suspend the program!


----------



## Deany45 (Jul 24, 2011)

I know once in my playing days I had a teammate (best friend) get into a fight and get ejected from a game. It certainly wasn't as egregious as this. He regretted that after every practice the rest of the season.


----------



## sea hunt 202 (Nov 24, 2011)

prison


----------



## customflat (Nov 11, 2005)

Oklahoma Scholarship on the way.


----------



## badboy (Jun 28, 2006)

bluewater-dozer said:


> Guys this was going on all night.
> I was at the game and the first of their players to be ejected was their running back for taking a swing at a Marble Falls player he then was cussing the referee and shooting the bird at the referee and M.F. While leaving the field and I never saw a J.J. Coach approach him about it.
> Then the J.J. Quarterback was ejected for taking a swing at a M.F. Player all of this along with a couple of other unnecessary roughness penalties again when these would occur the coach for J.J. Would argue with the referee he finally had a flag thrown on him.
> Then after the thugs targeted the ref,and on what was to be the last play of the game our Q.B. took a knee in shotgun formation and one of there linemen came through the line after the whistle and hit him.
> ...


At first I was going to say why punish the entire team for the wrong doing of a few bad apples, but after reading the above post I agree the entire team should be suspended until someone can come in and clean out this program, if not it could be someones kid that will get hurt if this team continues playing. I know those boys dished out the hits but I can bet a few of their coaches probably had something to do with it because by the looks of them, their not smart enough to come up with that themselves.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

We over complicate stuff these days. They are kids, kids do stupid stuff just like we did. Yes they did wrong, yes they should be punished, but come on they don't need to be on the news, they don't need to be sued, or go to jail.


If my son did this the first thing that would happen after his whooping would be going to the refs house. He would walk up to the door like a man and apologize , then he would offer to do free labor for the man for a time frame they agreed upon. He would also write a letter to every member of his team and coached asking for forgiveness. If they have a local paper / school paper he would also put a letter in it asking for forgiveness. Take this bad situation and make a life learning event out of it to teach those boys how to be better men.


----------



## Waymore (Jul 6, 2011)

JamesAggie said:


> Doesn't matter what was said. They have no right to assault the ref. File a complaint against the ref with the UIL. The system sux, but it is what we have. Cuff them both and put them in jail for assault.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


Exactly


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> We over complicate stuff these days. They are kids, kids do stupid stuff just like we did. Yes they did wrong, yes they should be punished, but come on they don't need to be on the news, they don't need to be sued, or go to jail.
> 
> If my son did this the first thing that would happen after his whooping would be going to the refs house. He would walk up to the door like a man and apologize , then he would offer to do free labor for the man for a time frame they agreed upon. He would also write a letter to every member of his team and coached asking for forgiveness. If they have a local paper / school paper he would also put a letter in it asking for forgiveness. Take this bad situation and make a life learning event out of it to teach those boys how to be better men.


BS
Assault charges will teach them the "life lesson" they need to learn.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> BS
> Assault charges will teach them the "life lesson" they need to learn.


If they get assault charges they get assault charges, I would still make my son do what I said. Getting an assault charge does not mean the kid learned anything it just means he got charges. These kids need to learn right from wrong and how to be good men.


----------



## spurgersalty (Jun 29, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> If they get assault charges they get assault charges, I would still make my son do what I said. Getting an assault charge does not mean the kid learned anything it just means he got charges. These kids need to learn right from wrong and how to be good men.


BS
They done the same thing the kids were doing in the thread you started ranting about last week, only they done it with gear that is much more capable of causing serious injury.
Remember, that thread? The one you said you'd shoot them and then go home and sleep well.
Here it is http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1619570


----------



## OnedayScratch (May 23, 2012)

Crowhater said:


> We over complicate stuff these days. They are kids, kids do stupid stuff just like we did. Yes they did wrong, yes they should be punished, but come on they don't need to be on the news, they don't need to be sued, or go to jail.
> 
> If my son did this the first thing that would happen after his whooping would be going to the refs house. He would walk up to the door like a man and apologize , then he would offer to do free labor for the man for a time frame they agreed upon. He would also write a letter to every member of his team and coached asking for forgiveness. If they have a local paper / school paper he would also put a letter in it asking for forgiveness. Take this bad situation and make a life learning event out of it to teach those boys how to be better men.


Being accountable is what we used to call it. Today's kids only know to shed blame.


----------



## prokat (Jul 17, 2010)

Word is the qb may have instigated the hits,the dude has like eight college offers,it'll be interesting to see what happens if this was the case


----------



## DannyMac (May 22, 2004)

Last word, I coached for 40 years in Galena park and Pasadena. I had one incident were a player of mine was thrown out of the game for cursing, when the ref brought him to the sideline,I grabbed his face mask and took him straight to the bence and chewed his arse out. The parents and police heard what I had to say and when I finished they were clapping!

I didn't kick the young man off the team but you can bet he sure didn't enjoy the air raids the rest of the week!

After reading the posts concerning the JJ v Marble Falls incident, the conduct of the JJ players was likely condoned by the coaching staff. Coaches who remain silent when unsportsman like behavior from their players takes place, they are just as guilty as the players!


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

spurgersalty said:


> BS
> They done the same thing the kids were doing in the thread you started ranting about last week, only they done it with gear that is much more capable of causing serious injury.
> Remember, that thread? The one you said you'd shoot them and then go home and sleep well.
> Here it is http://2coolfishing.com/ttmbforum/showthread.php?t=1619570


 Your missing what I am saying. I am not saying they should get a pass or special treatment! What I am saying is we need to teach these kids to be respectful, teach them the way we where taught.

I have worked for TDC and I can tell you right now that jail does not teach anything. When they get out they are just another person I must support. This does not mean I am anti jail, it simply means we need to teach these kids.

In my perfect world the ref would also get a chance to hit them in the back but that will never happen.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

DannyMac said:


> Last word, I coached for 40 years in Galena park and Pasadena. I had one incident were a player of mine was thrown out of the game for cursing, when the ref brought him to the sideline,I grabbed his face mask and took him straight to the bence and chewed his arse out. The parents and police heard what I had to say and when I finished they were clapping!
> 
> I didn't kick the young man off the team but you can bet he sure didn't enjoy the air raids the rest of the week!
> 
> After reading the posts concerning the JJ v Marble Falls incident, the conduct of the JJ players was likely condoned by the coaching staff. Coaches who remain silent when unsportsman like behavior from their players takes place, they are just as guilty as the players!


The coach apologized the night of the incident.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

The referee is considering charges against both thugs, also slander and libel against others involved. The referee association has said they want to be sure neither player ever play football again.


----------



## WillieT (Aug 25, 2010)

Crowhater said:


> We over complicate stuff these days. They are kids, kids do stupid stuff just like we did. Yes they did wrong, yes they should be punished, but come on they don't need to be on the news, they don't need to be sued, or go to jail.
> 
> If my son did this the first thing that would happen after his whooping would be going to the refs house. He would walk up to the door like a man and apologize , then he would offer to do free labor for the man for a time frame they agreed upon. He would also write a letter to every member of his team and coached asking for forgiveness. If they have a local paper / school paper he would also put a letter in it asking for forgiveness. Take this bad situation and make a life learning event out of it to teach those boys how to be better men.


I think this is a poor assessment on your part. This was premeditated assault and should be dealt with as so. My dad coached football for 33 years and I have been to many, many games. Have never seen anything like this in all my years.

An example should be made of the players as well as the coaches. This kind of behavior should be stopped right now, whatever it takes.


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

shaggydog said:


> I think this is a poor assessment on your part. This was premeditated assault and should be dealt with as so. My dad coached football for 33 years and I have been to many, many games. Have never seen anything like this in all my years.
> 
> An example should be made of the players as well as the coaches. This kind of behavior should be stopped right now, whatever it takes.


We hell guys I guess im wrong, if it makes you feel better lets just shoot em. I don't know them, I don't know the area, I don't have a dog in this fight. For sure if we just shoot em the problem is solved. It does send a clear message to the rest of the kids out there, its quick, its easy, heck tell me where to sign and I will put my name on the petition with ya.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

Crowhater said:


> We over complicate stuff these days. They are kids, kids do stupid stuff just like we did. Yes they did wrong, yes they should be punished, but come on they don't need to be on the news, they don't need to be sued, or go to jail.
> 
> If my son did this the first thing that would happen after his whooping would be going to the refs house. He would walk up to the door like a man and apologize , then he would offer to do free labor for the man for a time frame they agreed upon. He would also write a letter to every member of his team and coached asking for forgiveness. If they have a local paper / school paper he would also put a letter in it asking for forgiveness. Take this bad situation and make a life learning event out of it to teach those boys how to be better men.


I agree 100% that they need to be taught respect. However these are not kids, they are young men and they are old enough to know the difference between right and wrong. The ref is the official, and is off limits. Your argument is like saying I got pulled over by a cop to get a speeding ticket, then punched the cop, but I shouldn't get in trouble because I'm young and stupid.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


----------



## Knot Kidding (Jan 7, 2009)

JamesAggie said:


> I agree 100% that they need to be taught respect. However these are not kids, they are young men and they are old enough to know the difference between right and wrong. The ref is the official, and is off limits. Your argument is like saying I got pulled over by a cop to get a speeding ticket, then punched the cop, but I shouldn't get in trouble because I'm young and stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


This is the correct!!!


----------



## MikeV (Jun 5, 2006)

DannyMac said:


> You can bet someone from the school district will be called to Austin to splain to the UIL. The two punks need to be suspended and charges filed, the head coach sanctioned and the program suspended for the remainder of the season.
> 
> The referee's can refuse to call the game's and that would pretty much settle the issue of playing games for the remainder of the season.


Did the head coach have them do what they did?


----------



## Crowhater (Jul 21, 2014)

JamesAggie said:


> I agree 100% that they need to be taught respect. However these are not kids, they are young men and they are old enough to know the difference between right and wrong. The ref is the official, and is off limits. Your argument is like saying I got pulled over by a cop to get a speeding ticket, then punched the cop, but I shouldn't get in trouble because I'm young and stupid.
> 
> Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G890A using Tapatalk


 I never once said they should get away with anything. I think making them apologize to the person they injured is important because it puts a face on what they did. You can still arrest them, beat them, castrate them if that's your thing.

In Huntsville Tx they use to make the thieves they caught at Walmart walk around in front of the store with a big sign on that said I AM A THIEF, I STOLE FROM THIS STORE. Now what do you think these fools hated more, jail or the town seeing them? I actually heard people say they should not make them do that because it is degrading. I on the other hand would walk up with my kids and say " this is a thief and this is what will happen if you get caught taking things that don't belong to you ".

Now before anyone else tries to paint me as a left wing softy, I say we do everything everyone has suggested, plus shoot them and burn their parents houses to the ground.


----------



## 24Buds (Dec 5, 2008)

Ban them. Football and all sports. Class held in a detention center? Few days in the clink?

Coaches may have known. If true, they should be banned as well.

Just my one cent.


----------



## weimtrainer (May 17, 2007)

How stupid can they be? Easy assault charges there with video proof.


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

Since I have no children. I'm fully knowledgeable in telling parents how to raise theirs. 

To me those hits were no different than the Knock Out BS "game." Where young punks, blind side white folks. With a sucker punch to the face. With the hopes to inflict injury. They're old enough to know right from wrong. This action was a slap in the face to authority. Act like a feral, get treated like one! 

Let the UIL sort out their "on field" punishment. Let the courts sort out the assault charges.


----------



## JustBilling (Mar 19, 2012)

http://www.ksat.com/sports/jay-assistant-football-coach-placed-on-leave


----------



## MarkU (Jun 3, 2013)

The assistant coach is now a co conspirator. Also, now the Ref was making racist slurs?... I call BS! If they even try and use that argument. They better get sued for liable. Looks like they got 2 boys making carp up. To cover their coaches arse. But their stories don't mesh.


----------



## Chuck (May 21, 2004)

You are right...they get caught red handed and their only defense is the race card. They learned that at an early age.


----------



## warcat (May 22, 2004)

I was thinking that because both players hit him that it had to be a directive from a coach.

Back in high school, our coach directed us to clown a team we were smashing because of a call. It was on a punt that shouldn't have happened because a 1st down was taken from us. We were told to do all lay down on the snap, and we did.

As for the 2 players... I don't know. I kinda tend to say the ref probably had some fault in it. I think it'll all come out.


----------



## SolarScreenGuy (Aug 15, 2005)

essayons75 said:


> These two punks need some county jail time.
> 
> http://www.mysanantonio.com/sports/...e-ISD-investigating-incident-with-6487775.php


 Both should be charged with criminal assault. In fact, a football helmet could be considered a deadly weapon in this instance IMO. Pure thuggery and these punks need to be punished to the maximum extent. If not, look for similar instances in the future.

www.solarscreenguys.com


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

warcat said:


> I was thinking that because both players hit him that it had to be a directive from a coach.
> 
> Back in high school, our coach directed us to clown a team we were smashing because of a call. It was on a punt that shouldn't have happened because a 1st down was taken from us. We were told to do all lay down on the snap, and we did.
> 
> As for the 2 players... I don't know. I kinda tend to say *the ref probably* *had some fault in it*. I think it'll all come out.


How does anyone have fault in being assaulted?


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

http://www.ksat.com/sports/uil-official-jay-players-referee-incident-was-time-bomb-waiting-to-happen


----------



## I Fall In (Sep 18, 2011)

ChuChu said:


> http://www.ksat.com/sports/uil-official-jay-players-referee-incident-was-time-bomb-waiting-to-happen


Sounds like they could shut down the entire program.


----------



## djwag94 (Nov 19, 2009)

Where's the Head Coach Gary Gutierrez? Four players and an assistant coach were ejected during the game and he hasn't made a single statement to the public.


----------



## ChuChu (Jan 23, 2010)

Listening to San Antonio radio, it sounds like John Jay may be suspended from UIL sports.


----------



## 6.5 shooter dude (Jan 8, 2008)

They need to arrest those young men.


----------

